# Boys just wanna have fun.. BOYS



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I know I've posted photos of Keiko recently..but I let ALL the boys out, of course with close supervision due to what happened to little Charlie.. so I got the Camera out and got a few shots. 

I'll do Keiko first, he had a bath in his water dish.




























Charlie

Get this thing off me.. 



















Shiro










Emmit

(I don't know if he's aloud to have pegs - but he wasn't chewing on the metal part he was picking it up and walking around with it then he started picking it up and throwing it)










And lucky last, Jasper


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Jasper looks like he is saying photograph me last huh? Iam not looking at the camera


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Aww, beautiful birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. Jasper is usually quick to bolt when the Camera comes. Depends if he's in the mood to have a Camera in his face or not.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww cute boys!!! i'll have their cooties any day!!! Shiro is so white!!! poor little charlie....i love the drowned quaker too  oh and oh course the peg stealer and Mr Shy  too cute Solace...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow gorgeous birds..I am not showing Sam these pictures...she is sitting on eggs again.she doesnt need more ideas..you take fantastic pictures!


----------



## ownedbytiels (May 22, 2009)

what a wonderful set of photo's you have there . they all look so happy, except for the one with the bandage, poor baby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL thank you. :blush:

When did she lay eggs Tielzilla?


----------



## Diabolical (Jan 24, 2009)

I am totally in love with Shiro! What an absolutely beautiful bird!! Of course, they're all gorgeous, but Shiro - oh my!!


----------



## Diabolical (Jan 24, 2009)

What happened to Charlie's foot? Poor darling, no wonder he's trying to take it off.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Shiro's always the popular one lol, must be cause he's pure white.

Charlies toe nail had to be removed because it was either attacked by one of the others or.. he hurt it himself/got it caught. I don't know how it happened, I thought it was the Quaker but he wasn't near him.


----------

